# 12" or 15"? iBook G4 or Powerbook G4?



## WoLF (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey,

I've been a mac user all my life. Switched to PC 3 years ago because of lack of games and other reasons. 

Anyways, now I'm in the mood to switch back to Apple. I'd have to sell my current computer (PC) to be able to fund the purchase of the laptop.

I'm wondering what's right for me though. A 12" or 15"? An iBook G4 or a Powerbook G4?

On a normal day I usually just surf, email, and instant messager. When I have work to do or if I'm feeling a bit bored, I do Photoshop, Indesign, Dreamweaver, Watch movies, and play games (Battlefield, Halo, Doom3, UT2k4, Q3a, CS). Most of those games are available for mac except CS. Doom3 is supposed to be carbonized soon I suppose. Not sure if HL2 is gonna be ported. But gaming is a pretty key fact about my lifestyle. I'm very organized so iCal, iPhoto, and iTunes will be very convenient. 

I've been using a 17" LCD on my PC running at 1280x1024 and boy do I love it! So take that into account.

Anyways, what should I get?


----------



## DanTekGeek (Sep 24, 2004)

if you are going to be gaming, you will have to get a 15 inch powerbook or 17 inch powerbook. they are the only models that have the option of 128mb graphics, which you will need to game. even with that, and 1gb of ram, you still wont really be able to play uber graphics intensive games. battlefield and ut2004 like games will be fine. in reality, if you are really that much into gaming, a mac is not for you, but if you are like me and willing to give up some games, then you should be ok. in any case, this system will run you about 3 grand if you want to be able to play the games. good luck.

ps. why not consider getting a low end ibook and building a gaming pc desktop?


----------



## WoLF (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a low-mid end gaming pc right now.

I just dont have the green stuff right now to have both the PC and Mac. It's either one or the other. As for the games, Battlefield and UT2k4 would be the most graphics intensive games for the mac that I know of (until Doom3 is released)...


----------



## DanTekGeek (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah. essentially, just like doom 3 will hardly run on a pc notebook, it will hardly run on a powerbook.


----------



## Viro (Sep 26, 2004)

If you're really into gaming, forget about getting a PC/Mac. Instead, you should just invest in a console.

But if you are set on getting either a Powerbook or iBook, I suggest you go for the Powerbook. Either a 12" or 15". The 17" costs more, but has the same computing power as the 15" and I personally think it's too big. The powerbooks are better at gaming than the iBooks because they have better processors, better video cards and  quite possibly the best speakers on any notebook around. The speakers on my 12" powerbook blow anything else out of the water.

Anyway, those are my two cents.


----------



## WoLF (Sep 26, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> If you're really into gaming, forget about getting a PC/Mac. Instead, you should just invest in a console.
> 
> But if you are set on getting either a Powerbook or iBook, I suggest you go for the Powerbook. Either a 12" or 15". The 17" costs more, but has the same computing power as the 15" and I personally think it's too big. The powerbooks are better at gaming than the iBooks because they have better processors, better video cards and  quite possibly the best speakers on any notebook around. The speakers on my 12" powerbook blow anything else out of the water.
> 
> Anyway, those are my two cents.



Thanks.  Also, I hate consoles with a passion. I hate controllers.


----------



## jobsen_ski (Sep 26, 2004)

if you like to messenger (on a daily basis) then be aware that the version of yahoo! and msn are far inferior on the mac version as they are for windows! I don't use any others but I'm just warning you. Instead of msn I use aMSN and although it has a few bugs its always beeing udated and they are hoping to add audio/video soon! :> (at least you can have a display pic on amsn) the newest microsoft version for mac (4.0) is total crap definatly not worth a full point upgrade! anyway rant over, just warning you.


----------



## WoLF (Sep 26, 2004)

jobsen_ski said:
			
		

> if you like to messenger (on a daily basis) then be aware that the version of yahoo! and msn are far inferior on the mac version as they are for windows! I don't use any others but I'm just warning you. Instead of msn I use aMSN and although it has a few bugs its always beeing udated and they are hoping to add audio/video soon! :> (at least you can have a display pic on amsn) the newest microsoft version for mac (4.0) is total crap definatly not worth a full point upgrade! anyway rant over, just warning you.



Never used msn or yahoo. Thank god I dont. AIM is where it's at.


----------



## Convert (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, iChat is amazing. I reckon it's better than AIM itself.

I'd recommend powerbook anyday. Got mine over a week ago, 12 inch model, I love it. I agree with Viro, the 17 inch is kinda big, it'd be ideal for a DRL (desktop replacement Unit), but portable, hell no.

I'd recommend a 15 inch.


----------



## WoLF (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay, I'd also like to get some suggestions _why_ I should choose the 15 over the 12.

I know the video card is better in the 15". And the 12" is better for portability. But what else?


----------



## WinWord10 (Sep 26, 2004)

15" has a backlit keyboard, more ports (firewire 800 and 400, dvi and s-video) , a PC card slot, and a higher screen resolution (1280x854 instead of 1024x768.) It's also available with a faster processor (1.5 instead of 1.33.) Personally, I think sacrificing a little portability for a larger screen is worth it. I carry my 15" to classes every day with no problems. My classmates struggle with their 14" 9-pound Dells. My textbooks are harder to carry than my PowerBook.


----------



## Convert (Sep 26, 2004)

yeah, I only chose the 12 inch for portability.

But WinWord has just given you the best reasons. The only reason to not get a 15 inch, and get a 12, would be because you're like me, and need a compact yet efficient notebook.

Go 15.


----------



## georgelien (Oct 18, 2004)

Hope I'm not too late for this.

Get the iBook if you want a portable with a 12-inch LCD display, or get the PowerBook if you want a 15-inch or larger size screen.

Personally, I think current Al PowerBooks are ugly when compared to previous Ti PowerBook G4s or even the generation before, the black PowerBook G3s.  I got myself a 1GHz iBook after getting the 1GHz Ti PowerBook G4 and 500MHz Ti PowerBook G4.

With the iBook G4, you could use the money you saved to upgrade to a faster or even larger hard disk drive and max out the RAM to 1.25GB.


----------



## modular (Oct 18, 2004)

powerbooks are way better than ibooks
A mate of mine just bought a new powerbook 12" and it is HEAPS better than my ibook 12"
Sure, it is faster, but the build quality is just SOO much better in the powerbooks

I would buy the 12" powerbook and eventually buy a big screen to plug it into for home/desktop use.

I use a 17" CRT at home with my ibook, its much nicer
anyway, just my 2 cents


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 18, 2004)

powerbooks are a more high end computer than the ibooks, but the ibooks are great machines too.  I have an older snow g3/500-12 inch and love it.  it is kinda getting to the point now that i wish it was a bit faster so i could do some better video stuff on it.  my father has the g3/900 14inch ibook.  If you are going to want the 1280 res then you will have to go with the powerbook.  the ibooks only go to 1024.  the larger screen is definately nicer and the extra width of the larger laptop is nicer for actually holding it in your lap.  i like the smallness of the 12incher for toting around though.  if it is going to sit on your desk at home most of the time i would probibly go with the larger screen even if it is the 14inch ibook.


----------



## WoLF (Oct 18, 2004)

Jeffo said:
			
		

> powerbooks are a more high end computer than the ibooks, but the ibooks are great machines too.  I have an older snow g3/500-12 inch and love it.  it is kinda getting to the point now that i wish it was a bit faster so i could do some better video stuff on it.  my father has the g3/900 14inch ibook.  If you are going to want the 1280 res then you will have to go with the powerbook.  the ibooks only go to 1024.  the larger screen is definately nicer and the extra width of the larger laptop is nicer for actually holding it in your lap.  i like the smallness of the 12incher for toting around though.  if it is going to sit on your desk at home most of the time i would probibly go with the larger screen even if it is the 14inch ibook.



I'm not interested in a ibook. I'm getting a PB no doubt.


----------



## Viro (Oct 18, 2004)

Don't know if you've looked at this page yet, but here are some performance numbers of the Powerbooks. That should help you choose which one suits you best.


----------



## alexandr (Oct 19, 2004)

what page?


----------



## Viro (Oct 19, 2004)

Doh! Would have helped if I had placed the link. http://www.barefeats.com/pb11.html


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 19, 2004)

WoLF said:
			
		

> I'm not interested in a ibook. I'm getting a PB no doubt.



thats cool, i dont think that you will be disappointed in the least but i was just going off of your original post title 





			
				WoLF said:
			
		

> 12" or 15"? iBook G4 or Powerbook G4?


----------

